# Cowling for Yamaha F70



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

you didn't mention the year, but ebay is a good place to look








Yamaha 4-stroke F70 HP Top Cowling Fits 2010 and Newer - Stk#9181 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Yamaha 4-stroke F70 HP Top Cowling Fits 2010 and Newer - Stk#9181 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I oughta buy that beat up one to run during duck season.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I have bought cowling here before.






SIM YAMAHA


SIM Yamaha is a USA Yamaha outboard motor and outboard motor parts dealer. SIM Yamaha carries Yamaha OEM discounted engine parts and Yamaha maintenance parts and accessories for Yamaha outboard motors. SIM Yamaha also sells Yamaha outboards at discounted prices. We provide fast shipping and...




www.simyamaha.com


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks. $671 for a new one!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

There were a couple of people making cowls. Just making them for boat racing not profitable so they branched out to pleasure boats. I will make some calls.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Also get in touch with Hydro Tech. Big time Yamaha dealer.


----------

